# Ok I Super Sized Myself now what.........



## Uthinkso (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok a bit of back round, used to work out and was an active member here. Life got busy, lost one job, opened my own company and time became in very short supply along with money and other things. Well fast forward three years, I feel like that documentary Super Size Me. Fast food, beer, and zero regard to my personal health and well being has put me in a bad way. 

I'm 6' tall, 255lb, and 32%BF ( I did just have this tested). I now have a job I work so time is slightly available, but the extra cash is not. I also have a five month old daughter. I applaud my wife for losing all her maternity weight, but here I am with the spare tire I hate, yet I don't do anything to prevent it. In fact as I type this I have a sugary beverage next to the PC. Its after 8pm, I know full well its going to my wasteline and I still do it. 

I need a shock, an awakening that will kick me in the ass and get me going. I don't have the extra cash for a gym membership right now, but I do own a stepper and a treadmill. So I do have some things going for me. My biggest problem is that I get on a kick for a week, as I'm sure many do this time of year. I eat clean food, veggies, chicken, fish, etc. Sure beats cheesburgers, tacos, beer, etc. Hell even if I packed a sandwhich, which I'll agree isn't the best option for lunch, its better than the fast food junk.

Worst part of all is that I know this, and have made no action to change it. So I guess I'm looking for advice from my once fat people, who made a comeback.

Goal one is to hit 240lb, that is 15lb loss. Eventual goal is 200lb, which would be a 55lb loss for me. Arguably still over weight but I feel its realistic and a more attainable weight for me to maintain. Who knows though, I have to crawl before I walk.

Looking for any advice, to reading materials or source material that got you off your ass and into shape.

My gallery pic is 35lb ago at 220lb.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2007)

nobody wants to touch this eh........


----------



## PTYP (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats to touch?... you have the goals, you know what the problem is, you have the knowledge and resources here at your fingertips. 

Just go out and do it.. whats the problem?

And if you still need more motivation, the 5 mo daughter is a good place to start.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

You have read the stickies right?


----------



## ANCAM (Jan 3, 2007)

Stop talking about it and do it. 
You dont need reading material, or more information. Apply yourself and you will get it done.

Or you can keep the 32%BF and expect a Heart Attack...


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2007)

PTYP said:


> Whats to touch?... you have the goals, you know what the problem is, you have the knowledge and resources here at your fingertips.
> 
> Just go out and do it.. whats the problem?
> 
> And if you still need more motivation, the 5 mo daughter is a good place to start.




What about the 5 month old daughter?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> What about the 5 month old daughter?



I think what he meant was that if you get in better shape/the shape you want to be in, the easier and more fun it will be to play and spend time with her. Believe me, as she gets older, it requires alot of energy on your part. Start now! Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I think what he meant was that if you get in better shape/the shape you want to be in, the easier and more fun it will be to play and spend time with her. Believe me, as she gets older, it requires alot of energy on your part. Start now! Good luck with your goals.


It could also mean that she is an incentive and motivation to get healthy so that you can be here long enough to see your daughter grow up and be part of her life.....


----------



## StanUk (Jan 3, 2007)

Also.. you dont want her first words to be "Hello fatty!" So get to work, you know what you have to do and you used to workout so you probably know how to do it, the sooner you start, the sooner you start getting in shape.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2007)

Dude, you are me only a bit younger.

In late October, I looked at myself and said this has to end. I have been working with Twin Peak following his Carb Cycling program. It is a diet that is managable and has been easier for me to avoid cheating. I am down 30 lbs since 10/25.

I would suggest you read the articles (PM me if you want them, I have them all) and see if this could work for you. Once you get going and get that weight coming off, your motivation will only increase.

The key is to GET STARTED.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2007)

My shocking moment was when I took my photos to send to TP.

I really almost cried.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

aren't you the person that posted in training that you don't have access to a gym and wanted to know what you could do at home for training?

I really suggest you take a look back at that thread and write out a body weight routine to help increase your activity level!


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> aren't you the person that posted in training that you don't have access to a gym and wanted to know what you could do at home for training?
> 
> I really suggest you take a look back at that thread and write out a body weight routine to help increase your activity level!



I am indeed the same guy, what do you mean by a "body weight" routine?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I am indeed the same guy, what do you mean by a "body weight" routine?



an exercise routine with Body weight exercises....

bw squats- 40 reps
rest 30sec
crunches- 40 reps
rest 30sec
push ups- as many reps as possible
rest 30sec
burpees- 20 reps
rest 30 sec
chin ups- 10 reps
rest 30sec
jog for 2min.
rest 2min. and repeat.


----------



## PTYP (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It could also mean that she is an incentive and motivation to get healthy so that you can be here long enough to see your daughter grow up and be part of her life.....




Thats exactly what I ment.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 3, 2007)

The good thing about that routine is that you can do it inside or outside...
Now all you need is to read the stickies on eating right.
What to eat, how much to eat and when to eat it...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Dude, you are me only a bit younger.
> 
> In late October, I looked at myself and said this has to end. I have been working with Twin Peak following his Carb Cycling program. It is a diet that is managable and has been easier for me to avoid cheating. I am down 30 lbs since 10/25.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your weight loss Pepper


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats Pepper hopefully in a few months here I have a story of some weight loss to share.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

Also the daughter comment COULD mean that your daughter will be a refection of what she sees in you and your wife.  You being fat will influence her to be fat ... not good.

Now the question begging to be asked is what do you want from all of us?  We ... each and every one of us ... are here for the same reasons you came here for to some degree.  

You need diet info?  We got that.
Weight free body exorcise?  Got that too.
Motivation from success at reaching personal goals through the worst of genetic conditions?  Got that too.
Can we come to your house and slap that third  helping of mashed potatoes outta your mouth?  Welllllll not so much ... that one is on you.  But other than that it's all here ... and we ALL WANT TO SEE YOU WIN!!!!!!

Only thing left is calorie counting, rep counting, and counting the pounds as they quietly slip off.

Of course that is just my humble opinion and I could be wrong ...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok a bit of back round, used to work out and was an active member here. Life got busy, lost one job, opened my own company and time became in very short supply along with money and other things. Well fast forward three years, I feel like that documentary Super Size Me. Fast food, beer, and zero regard to my personal health and well being has put me in a bad way.
> 
> I'm 6' tall, 255lb, and 32%BF ( I did just have this tested). I now have a job I work so time is slightly available, but the extra cash is not. I also have a five month old daughter. I applaud my wife for losing all her maternity weight, but here I am with the spare tire I hate, yet I don't do anything to prevent it. In fact as I type this I have a sugary beverage next to the PC. Its after 8pm, I know full well its going to my wasteline and I still do it.
> 
> ...





Here's some motivation:

If you don't loose weight I will send Pride Heavy Weight Champion, Fedor Emelianko to your house to use you as a training partner for some sparring practice.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2007)

Alright the wife and I went and looked at two gyms near the house. Now its just a decision between the two of them, but we are going to be on board with one of them by the weeks end. 

I was trying to do this at home, but I don't know many excercises at home and while many were helpful in offering ideas I'll do better at the gym.


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll probably catch some flak for this, but it seems like the diet part is what your really having trouble with.  Anyway, when I first started out, I had a hard time fighting my junk food cravings, and my habits of overeating. Then I gave ephedra a try.  It killed my apetite, so I was forcing myself to eat  (when you don't feel like eating it will make it easier to eat healthy because you are not craving junk.)   I would use it for a week or two, and then go without for a couple of weeks.  I did this for about 3 months, until I was used to eating healthy, and then it just came naturally.   

Might not be the best advice, but its what gave me the kick I needed, to get in the right direction, once I started to see results, they gave me the momentum to keep going, without ephedra.

As far as the legalities, and availablity, It can be obtained, If you look around enough.  

As far as health concerns, there are potential risks of use, but there is also alot of risk in being obese and eating crap food constantly.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Here's some motivation:
> 
> If you don't loose weight I will send Pride Heavy Weight Champion, Fedor Emelianko to your house to use you as a training partner for some sparring practice.




Sparring you say......


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2007)

If you dont have a diary, get one.

Book your training sessions in your diary.  Stick to it.

When you go from your current lifestyle to a completely different healthy/active one at the drop of a hat, im not surprised it only lasts for a week.  You've got your 'old easy life' and the 'new hard diet/workout life', you give yourself something to quit, and something to go back to.

Progressively integrate good eating and exercise into your lifestyle.  Book things in your diary.  Think about things you do and eat before you do them.  Ask yourself if its really what you want to do.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 5, 2007)

slip said:


> If you dont have a diary, get one.
> 
> Book your training sessions in your diary.  Stick to it.
> 
> ...




Its only two days but this is what I'm doing. At advise of my doctor I am journalling all I eat and drink.


----------



## depaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Its only two days but this is what I'm doing. At advise of my doctor I am journalling all I eat and drink.



You can get a free account on fitday.com if you want an easy way to keep a nutrition journal.  I've found that it's not only made me more aware of what actually is in food (you'd be amazed how many people think peanut butter is a high protein food...I'm like, "umm guys there is 8 g of fat to only 4 g protein in a tablespoon, it is a good fat source primarily" - then I get the stare like I'm from another planet.  Whoa  ).  Sure, you know a slice of pizza is bad for you, but it really drives the point home when you see you're eating 50% fat, 40% carbs and 10% protein or whatever.   

Also it keeps me accountable to what I eat; before I grab for that random handful of whatever I have to stop and think about what I am eating because I know I'll have to enter it later.  So it prevents eating haphazardly.  If I really am hungry I'll get a complete BB meal.

Hope that helps and God bless on your journey.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 7, 2007)

Well its been a week here, and I look back on the post I made to start this thread. Firstly let me say thank you for all your harsh words and derogatory comments. I knew I could count on your guys to give me the mental kick in the ass I was missing.  

Its kind of like a criminal drawing his empty gun on a crowd of police surrounding a back robbery. You know what the end result will be, but you need that result to push forward. Possibly not the best of annologies in this instance, you'll just have to trust me.

I am back to carrying around my small flip notepad in my back pocket, so I can record what I eat (this is a past method that has worked well for me), and I am eating anywhere from 5-8 times a day starting from 7am-9pm. Its only been a week so I haven't found the good rhythm that works well for me just yet, but I'm sure I will soon. I'm blessed in that my job allows me a certain amount of liberty and I can eat right in my lab when I want to. 

Also its been 7 days and I've eaten the fast food only once, two bean burritos from taco bell and a diet pepsi last night. Rome wasn't built in a day, and anything in moderation is acceptable but you have to keep it at a moderate level. What I meant is to swing through a fast food for one small mid-day meal once a month isn't going to throw off the delicate balance. Do it everyday for lunch, and you've booked a one way ticket to fatsville...trust me I know. Now I have promised myself, for the next 30 days I will not eat any fast food period!! After that I highly doubt I'll want it either. In training days and fit living I went years without having anything from a fast food joint.

I'm being realistic here, changing lifestyle isn't an easy thing and it has to be done in steps if you want it to work. I'd be a fool to think I could just put the brakes on from shitty living and eat healthy every meal, never step off the plan, work out 6 days a week, etc. Thats such a far departure from my current lifestyle that I would be destined to fail. I will not fail this time, it will probably take longer than anticipated and thats ok, this isn't a race to a goal. Its a new lifestyle and a healthier way of living, and from this new lifestyle I will reach my eventual goals. I see so many folks, myself included that race to lose 20lbs (or whatever the target weight loss) and then return to their old lifestyle. Seems like a lot of effort for nothing, if anything your just putting your body through hell of gaining and losing over and over again. At least thats my take on the matter.

So with all the wind out of my lungs via the keyboard and firmly in my sails of my healthy ship, I'm off to go check out another gym and today the wife and I are joining one of the local places. I thank all of you that have participated in this thread, P-funk for being my favorite hard ass, jody for playing good cop and offering the softer approach at kicking me square in the ass, and for everyone that was simply disgusted by my post and let me have it. You are a contributer to my driving force, and what will help me get back in the swing of things. I'll be posting around here and becoming involved again in the community so plan on seeing me and of course progress pics and such will be happening.

Thanks again, and it feels good to be back.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It could also mean that she is an incentive and motivation to get healthy so that you can be here long enough to see your daughter grow up and be part of her life.....



ABSOLUTELY!
Good luck with your goals Uthinkso


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 24, 2007)

Had to bring this post back....its not quite ten weeks later and my attitude and personal appearance have changed 100%. A word to all the other newbies, I know what Fuck-daddy and a few of the others post seems crazy at times and over the top, but trust me. If you stick to it, and get the diet straightened out it will work.

I screwed with the diet for six weeks of honest effort before getting things where I like them. Meals are balanced and most of all convenient.

I know I'm the one doing the work, but thank you all for being the red hot cattle brand that keeps me motivated. Thats another piece of advise I have for newbs, get on here and post. Become a personality, get involved. People are truly here to help. I'll admit there are a few dildo's about, but once you wade through them theres a lot of great people here.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats keep it up.  You are only given one body, and one chance with it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

great job!


----------



## ABCs (Mar 24, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Had to bring this post back....its not quite ten weeks later and my attitude and personal appearance have changed 100%. A word to all the other newbies, I know what Fuck-daddy and a few of the others post seems crazy at times and over the top, but trust me. If you stick to it, and get the diet straightened out it will work.
> 
> I screwed with the diet for six weeks of honest effort before getting things where I like them. Meals are balanced and most of all convenient.
> 
> I know I'm the one doing the work, but thank you all for being the red hot cattle brand that keeps me motivated. Thats another piece of advise I have for newbs, get on here and post. Become a personality, get involved. People are truly here to help. I'll admit there are a few dildo's about, but once you wade through them theres a lot of great people here.



Congrats man! I love hearing shit like this.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

oh, who is "Fuck-daddy"?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Congrats keep it up.  You are only given one body, and one chance with it.



Thank you sir....how did I forget you in my earlier post. Ian has been instrumental in sticking his interactive foot in my ass at times with the diet. It helped out big time, this guy knows what he's talking about because I'm seeing the results first hand.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> oh, who is "Fuck-daddy"?



well jokes on my typo it was supposed to be funk-daddy......but hey if you ever consider a career in adult films, I now get 2% for the naming rights


----------



## Pepper (Mar 24, 2007)

Are you carb-cycling?

Congrats...keep it up.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 25, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Are you carb-cycling?
> 
> Congrats...keep it up.




What is carb cycling? I load up on carbs on weight training days and don't on non-training days. Is that carb cycling. I know there is a sticky up top about it, but I haven't read it since I have a program I'm good with right now.


----------

